# [EVDL] Ideas for really simple electric car



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lego's might work well for this. I also like Erector Sets, since they're
more 'real' and durable. Is cost an issue? Do you want them to scratch
build the structures, or assemble to a design?

-Bryan




> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I have a fun little project for the EV "brain trust". On Nov 13 2010 our
> > BEST group will have a booth at the Math/Science Fun Fair at the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lego!!! Perfect idea!



> Bryan Wilcox wrote:
> > Lego's might work well for this. I also like Erector Sets, since they're
> > more 'real' and durable. Is cost an issue? Do you want them to scratch
> > build the structures, or assemble to a design?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A soap-box racer. Not too many tools required in assembling one of 
those, is there?



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > I have a fun little project for the EV "brain trust". On Nov 13 2010 our
> > BEST group will have a booth at the Math/Science Fun Fair at the
> > University of Minnesota, in St. Paul MN. This is an all-day event where
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Since BEST is all about creating I would keep it very basic. A handful of popsicle sticks or tounge depressors for building the frame. Some basic fasteners like twisty ties, small screws, tape or nails. A small toy motor and two AA batteries and some wire. Something round for wheels, maybe just round circles cut out of wood. To maximize the creativity have plenty of each. You also might want to consider some kind of passenger, an army man or small toy animal just for fun as well 

damon

> Date: Wed, 20 Oct 2010 14:03:59 -0500
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Ideas for really simple electric car
> 
> I have a fun little project for the EV "brain trust". On Nov 13 2010 our 
> BEST group will have a booth at the Math/Science Fun Fair at the 
> University of Minnesota, in St. Paul MN. This is an all-day event where 
> a thousand or so elementary school kids come for "hands on" 
> demonstrations of various applications of science, math, and physics. 
> There are arc-n-spark shows, fun with chemistry, Lego contests, battling 
> robots, bug races, etc.
> 
> BEST (Bridging Engineering Science and Teaching www.bestoutreach.com) 
> teaches kids how to build stuff; specifically their own EVs. They go 
> from sketches, to small models, to go-kart-size vehicles.
> 
> We recruit new students, teachers, and mentors for the program at the 
> Fun Fair each year. Our booth typically has examples of large cars the 
> kids built, their small cars (driven by batteries and toy motors), 
> videos of our annual races, etc. One always-popular item is our "drag 
> race" track, where they can test the small cars to see which one is 
> fastest. This is always popular, but lots of these small cars get broken.
> 
> My thought for this year is to prepare some kind of kit that the 
> students can assemble right on the spot and race. This gives them some 
> hands-on building, and should provide a continuing source of small cars. 
> We could even sell the small car kits for a donation (money helps us 
> keep BEST going).
> 
> So here's the challenge: Given a baggie with a little toy motor and a 
> couple AA cells, what would you put in the bag so elementary school kids 
> can quickly build a little car with few or no tools?
> 
> -- 
> Lee A. Hart | Ring the bells that still can ring
> 814 8th Ave N | Forget the perfect offering
> Sartell MN 56377 | There is a crack in everything
> leeahart earthlink.net | That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101020/1f2d9f9a/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I vote for K'nex,
http://www.knex.com
Here's some innovative ideas by users,
http://www.knex.com/club/gallery.php

When the Inventors Hall of Fame was still open in Akron, OH my son and I would 
visit a couple of times a year. In the lower level they had interactive 
displays and a huge assortment of K'nex parts. Kyle and I would each build a 
really funky looking vehicle and then race them. It would probably be pretty 
easy to add a small electric motor, a couple of rubber bands and a 9V battery 
and your ready to role!


----- Original Message ----
From: mark at evie-systems <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, October 20, 2010 4:32:24 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Ideas for really simple electric car

Lego!!! Perfect idea!



> Bryan Wilcox wrote:
> > Lego's might work well for this. I also like Erector Sets, since they're
> > more 'real' and durable. Is cost an issue? Do you want them to scratch
> > build the structures, or assemble to a design?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> Here's the challenge: Given a baggie with a little toy motor and
> >> a couple AA cells, what else would you put in the bag so elementary
> >> school kids can quickly build a little car with few or no tools?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> mark at evie-systems wrote:
> > Lego!!! Perfect idea!
> 
> Legos are OK, but kind of expensive and they make it difficult to buy
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> Legos are OK, but rather expensive and lead to inside-the-box solutions.
>
> Erector sets are great, but also expensive and require tools and more time.
>

Got it. I wondered where the 'expensive' line would be for this challenge.


Bamboo chopsticks are a good source for light, strong rods (the give-away
kind at cheap Chinese places). With rubber bands or hot glue these could be
used for frames. They could also function as axles if you have the round
kind. Ditto for plastic straws.

-Bryan
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101020/1fd1dcf3/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> damon henry wrote:
> > Since BEST is all about creating I would keep it very basic. A
> > handful of popsicle sticks or tounge depressors for building the
> > frame. Some basic fasteners like twisty ties, small screws, tape or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It just occurred to me that old cd's are a good source for wheels. So are
twist off bottle caps.



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > mark at evie-systems wrote:
> > > Lego!!! Perfect idea!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Rubber bands for power transfer and holding things together
popsicle sticks, for frame
some paperclips for axles and structures
Double sided tape
Some wire insulation just big enough to snugly on the motor axle
Duct tape
corks
maybe hotglue



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I have a fun little project for the EV "brain trust". On Nov 13 2010 our
> > BEST group will have a booth at the Math/Science Fun Fair at the
> > University of Minnesota, in St. Paul MN. This is an all-day event where
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about styrofoam blocks? These can easily be carved into car bodies, and
also easy to stick things into, like paperclips, or wooden rods for wheel
axles, etc.

Ed Moore
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101020/80916137/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I like the idea of popsicle sticks for a frame. You might include rubber 
bands of various sizes (drive belts, tires); zip ties (hold things 
together); and push pins (axles, mounting points; more useful than thumb 
tacks). Slice 'n' dice dowels for wheels. 

Seems to me that the tough part would be deciding how much guidance and 
illustration to provide. Too much, and they'll build exactly what you 
picture or describe. Too little, and they might get frustrated and give up 
too easily.

David Roden
EVDL Administrator
http://www.evdl.org/


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

WOW, this is NOT a little project except in size.
OK, Use all or part , I give you free license to use as you see fit.
I have not seen the parts you can use so modify as you see fit. I like idler
drive with some reduction ratio for faster acceleration. because these small
cars only go straight attach their wheels securely to the axles to maximize
traction. To the inside of one wheel attach a smaller wheel (Or a hose
washer perhaps,)for the motor shaft to drive against. For a body give each a
8x10 piece of "Overhead slide plastic" they can fold it cut it and create a
body out of it. use a second sheet if necessary, whiteboard markers or "Viz
A Viz" markers can decorate it after it is assembled. Give a shared use
table space with several hot melt glue tools to hold it together also
several pair of scissors. four keyhole shaped notches carefully located are
for axle mounting. Some may build a tube. some a wedge, and some an
interesting shape... Scraps of the plastic cut off will make motor mount,
and battery holder.
Lee, As a vocational high school and Adult instructor and Special
Student Certified, I understand what an effort you are making. "Way To Go
Man!"
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Director) *E.V.T.I. inc*.
*www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *(Adviser)*
EVTI-EVAEducation Chapter
*
Phone (813) ID4 - E V T I or (813) 434 - 3884 (I think word phone
numbers can be fun and good mnemonics aid memory.)
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I have a fun little project for the EV "brain trust". On Nov 13 2010 our
> > BEST group will have a booth at the Math/Science Fun Fair at the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Lee,

How about a few pieces of corrugated plastic (recycled campaign posters) ?
They will work well with tape, paper clips, hanger bits, and most of the
other suggestions.

You might get them from the offices of your elected officials (usually, they
have to take down whatever they put up), its also an excuse to promote your
event to politicians: who would probably love the photo opp -- likely a
win-win situation.

You might consider tying a few hand-tools to a work-table with some twine:
awl, scissors, snips, pliers, needle-nose pliers, etc. As our shop teacher
used to say: use the right tools and you wont get hurt.

Great initiative,

-Nick
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101020/50c73f4d/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bryan Wilcox <[email protected]> wrote:
> > It just occurred to me that old cd's are a good source for wheels. So are
> > twist off bottle caps.
> 
> ...


----------

